
Nexus One Developer Phone - davidw
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2010/08/nexus-one-developer-phone.html
======
runjake
Answers to FFAQs (future FAQs):

1\. T-Mobile-only 3G freqs at this time. No AT&T 3G-compatible model currently
available. The phone will work on AT&T with the slower EDGE data, however.

2\. It still uses an AMOLED screen. It does not use an LCD as recently
reported in the media.

3\. Limit 10 phones per developer.

4\. Limited shipping destinations, per:

 _The Nexus One is carrier independent, and available for purchase in the
approved markets (Canada, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Italy, Singapore, Spain,
United Kingdom, and the United States) by any developer registered with
Android Market™._

~~~
RossM
Do you know what networks it works with in other countries? I'm interested in
getting one in the UK. Or is it just a matter of using a SIM that has 3G
support etc.

~~~
tshtf
You should be good to go. The UMTS bands utilized in the UK are 2100/900.

Source: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UMTS_frequency_bands#Multi-band>

~~~
CountSessine
Wrong 2100, I think. The European IMT band (2100 down 1900 up) is not
compatible with the North American AWS band (2100 down, 1700 up). The Nexus
One will be stuck on Edge in the UK as far as I know.

~~~
robk
The t-mob version works fine on Voda 3G here in the UK

~~~
CountSessine
Looking at the specs it seems the N1 supports UMTS GSM band 8 (900MHz), which
is probably what vodaphone is using.

------
samratjp
Why can't they just have an iPod Touch like alternative with just wi-fi?
That's probably a lot cheaper and even be easier on the students side thereby
possibly spawning wonderful classes like the Stanford iPhone one.

------
veeti
It's worth noting that it's not for sale worldwide, unlike the previous dev
phone (?):

> The Nexus One is carrier independent, and available for purchase in the
> approved markets (Canada, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Italy, Singapore,
> Spain, United Kingdom, and the United States) by any developer registered
> with Android Market™.

~~~
augustl
I ordered a Nexus One to Norway a couple of weeks ago, and I had to use a
proxy delivery service; Google only shipped to US addresses. So I think this
is unchanged.

------
danielsoneg
Ah, great news. I'm a big fan of the android platform, but it's severely
hamstrung by the providers and the manufacturers - even HTC slaps Sense on top
of android, and the Wifi tethering feature isn't earning many friends from the
networks. The N1 is about the only unadulterated Android out there, so it's
good to know they're still available.

------
jcl
_As well as being an outstanding developer platform, it's a really nice
everyday phone;_

IIRC, previous developer phones were not allowed to download/run paid Market
applications, to reduce piracy. Is that also the case for this phone? If so,
that might make it less desirable as an everyday phone.

~~~
ben1040
I believe the block was actually only on Market apps that had the copy-protect
flag enabled.

Google has (as of last week with the release of the licensing service) changed
their stance on the copy protection flag, advising developers to use the new
licensing service instead and not set the copy protect flag at all.

------
rwl
I thought it already _was_ the developer phone. Is this just making that
official?

~~~
orangecat
Pretty much. And since anybody can sign up as a "developer", this is really a
way for Google to keep selling the N1 to geeks without having to pretend to
care about customer support. Which is probably the best way to go; those of us
who want an unlocked and unrestricted Android phone can get one, and it won't
annoy the carriers quite as much since it's not targeted at general consumers.

~~~
watmough
A Motorola Droid is $440ish, almost $100 cheaper for what looks to me like a
better phone.

Any thoughts? I'm an iPhone developer, but I'm considering dipping my toe in
the Android water, and I'll need a decent phone. I'm thinking of going 2.0 and
up, rather than kill myself supporting a whole bunch of different apis.

~~~
hugs
For me, the _killer_ feature of Android 2.2 (and the Nexus One) is the built-
in wifi tethering support. T-mobile is kind enough to not charge for this
feature. Find out if you can run Android 2.2 on your phone, and if (or how
much) your carrier will charge for it. For N1+Tmobile, the answers are "Yes",
and "No extra charge".

~~~
hexis
For the Droid and Verizon, the answers are 1) You can run 2.2, 3) but the
built-in tethering is disabled.

------
contol-m
Does anyone know if the developer phone come with a warranty and customer
support? The original Nexus One sold by Google had a 1 year warranty and phone
support.

------
bitsai
Does anyone else hit a SQL error when trying to order from Canada?

